# New tt mk1 owner



## CHEESEY931 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I have just bought a audi tt mk1 225 bam, with toyo exhaust ramair filter and stage 1 map, it's rapid looking forward to getting the body work and internals sorted


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Cheesey, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership, hope she's a goodun.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Cheesey, Welcome


----------



## Quindariuschris (12 mo ago)

Good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the mod projects!


----------

